# Stahls’ Offers Free Product with Heat Press in September



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

During the month of September, Stahls’ is offering $150 worth of free product—letters, numbers, Any Word. Any Way.™, and more—with the purchase of a Hotronix® Dual Air Fusion™ or Air Fusion™. 

Get $100 of free product with the purchase of Hotronix shirt press or $50 worth when buying a cap press or 6” x 6” clam, which is ideal for smaller graphics, such as labels and left-chest logos. 

Hurry, offer ends September 30, 2015. For more information, call 800.4.STAHLS (800-478-2457).

Stahls’, a GroupeSTAHL company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ is located in St. Clair Shores, MI with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia and Australia. For more information, go to stahls.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected].


----------

